# Need to know the height of lgb caboose #4065.



## CrazyKliev (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Im new to the forum but old to the hobby. I am soon going to be putting my LGB back up after being packed for 10 years ( I'll spare you the details). The layout is going to be small and mounted high to the walls just below the ceiling. Its going into my soon to be newborns room. I have figured out how im going to mount the tracks BUT I remembered that the tallest rolling stock I have is the Rio Grande caboose #4065 and I want to make sure I leave enough clearance between the top of the caboose and the ceiling. I would like to know the height from the bottom of the track tie to the top of the caboose. I would do it myself but its packed in another town. Im hoping to start building this weekend. If someone could help me out with this, that would be great thanks.
The pic is and example of the one i have.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CrazyKliev on 15 Jan 2014 09:44 PM 
Hey Im new to the forum but old to the hobby. I am soon going to be putting my LGB back up after being packed for 10 years ( I'll spare you the details). The layout is going to be small and mounted high to the walls just below the ceiling. Its going into my soon to be newborns room. I have figured out how im going to mount the tracks BUT I remembered that the tallest rolling stock I have is the Rio Grande caboose #4065 and I want to make sure I leave enough clearance between the top of the caboose and the ceiling. I would like to know the height from the bottom of the track tie to the top of the caboose. I would do it myself but its packed in another town. Im hoping to start building this weekend. If someone could help me out with this, that would be great thanks.
The pic is and example of the one i have.










My #4065 is also packed away in another room. I'll measure it tomorrow morning, if that's soon enough.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember he wants the bottom of the tie to the top of the roof vent/smoke stack measurement. 
I assume code 332 track for this measurement.


----------



## CrazyKliev (Jan 16, 2014)

That would be great. The tracks I'm using is LGB 1000 straight and 1100 curve.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the LGB 43650 C&S 1003, on Aristo euro track it measures just under 8 inches.

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CrazyKliev on 16 Jan 2014 06:26 AM 
That would be great. The tracks I'm using is LGB 1000 straight and 1100 curve. 
Crazy,

I have a question about the age of your #4065: Is it over thirty years old or a recent LGB, maybe 15 years old. In your photo, I don't see a lantern on the top of the cupola roof. My caboose was purchased new in 1986 AND has a lantern on the roof. This is higher than the top of the chimney stack. THIS dimension is 7.950 inches. The dimension to the top of the stack is 7.620 inches. These dimensions were taken on original 1980's, LGB brass code 332 track........from the BOTTOM of the ties to the top of said stack or lantern.

There is no clearance built into my dimensions. They are "car only" dims.

Any questions about these dimensions, ask away.There is no clearance built into my dimensions.


----------



## CrazyKliev (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey thanks a lot. Yeah my caboose is almost 30 years old. It's from the 80's


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CrazyKliev on 16 Jan 2014 12:26 PM 
Hey thanks a lot. Yeah my caboose is almost 30 years old. It's from the 80's 
I just added a photo. Note the small lantern on the roof of the cupola. Taken just now. This car hasn't been out of its box for over twenty years. The catwalks were loose in the box because the glue has dried out!


----------



## CrazyKliev (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll take your word on that. I don't remember one being there but it had a hard life when my grandfather had the set. My grandfathers layouts were unrealistic. It used to have 3 layers with radical inclines that the train would barely make up. There was a few times the caboose would uncouple at the top and roll down and crash at the bottom until he fixed it. From there on it was the guinea pig for track testing and height clearances. It's still in good shape though. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the piece on the cupola was a vent, not a lantern. 
If it is a lantern then I need to light mine up.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 17 Jan 2014 03:39 AM 
I thought the piece on the cupola was a vent, not a lantern. 
If it is a lantern then I need to light mine up. 
Dan,

I'm just surmising that it's a lantern. My caboose came with RED and GREEN stick-ons in place.







Some of the early Colorado NG 4-wheel cabeese had lanterns similar to this one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

You'll have to bear with me regarding my memory, but
I believe the type/manufacturer of lhe LGB lantern is a Dressel.

About a year ago I was perusing a magazine at Caboose Hobbies, possibly a live steam mag and saw a reproduction of an old ad for the very type of lantern LGB depicts on the 4065. It was an "AH HA" moment. I knew it couldn't have been complete fantasy on the part of LGB.

It is a 'can' with len(s) , on a turntable, flush with the roof. Below the roof, and in a small enclosure, is a kerosene type lantern, with globe chimney, like those used in switch lanterns. The enclosure had, as I recall, a square "U" shaped handle with which to rotate the signal lantern.

Also, not on the LGB version, was a tiny smoke jack on the top side of the barrel or "can'. small round chimney with tiny conical vent cover. This would be the size of an HO size small smoke jack , I'd guess.

I presume, but do not know, that the lantern had 2 lens, presumably green and red, and was kept lighted-but this is only a guess, as the ad didn't exand on this at all. I seem to recall the ad mentioning a Fresnel lens as well. I also think I recall this ad was circa 1900-1910 as I recall thinking what a short time frame in the life of the C & S caboose to chose such a detail. It seemed odd as, based on photos, it may not have really been representative of an average or common C and S crummy, not only as a center cupola, but with the signal lantern.

I do also recall that the proportion was about right based on the ad's graphic/drawing.

I had wondered for years what it was, as I have never seen a photo of such a lantern ever, anywhere. I am guessing, again, that they may not have been a terribly sought after item, possibly not that easy to see from the loco depending on other factors, such as fairly high cars I front of the caboose.


edit -heres a link see item #30

http://www.railroadiana.org/library/pgCat_Dressel_Taillamps.php


----------

